# The Critter in the Troll's Pocket



## baragund (May 20, 2003)

Remember when Bilbo tried to pick the troll's pocket, and there was some kind of critter in there guarding the troll's wallet that squeaked " 'Ere! Oo are You!"? What was that critter?


----------



## Aulë (May 20, 2003)

That was the wallet. 
The wallet said it.


----------



## Dragon (May 20, 2003)

yep 

he said there the fact that it was a _trolls_ wallet was the problem


----------



## baragund (May 20, 2003)

So wallets can talk, eh? Well, if Turin's sword could talk, why not?


----------



## FrankSinatra (May 20, 2003)

*Well*

Talking wallets?

I always imagined the troll to say 'Ere who are you'?

And that 'trolls wallets being the problem' were because trolls were difficult to mug.

Anyone have a quote?


----------



## Dragon (May 20, 2003)

uh,. hold on.....



> "Trolls' purses are the mischeif, and this was no exception. 'Ere, 'oo are you?' it squeaked, as it left the pocket"



there!


----------



## Arvedui (May 21, 2003)

I wish I could get my wife a wallet like that, and set it to react after a certain amount of money has been spent.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2003)

ya, but you know what would be even better?

a money-_generating_ wallet


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 21, 2003)

Hmm.... Well I never even knew that there was anything in his pocket besides a regular wallet until now.... Cool! Thats a funny twist...


----------



## FrankSinatra (May 21, 2003)

Hmmmmm.

I had never noticed that before!

Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Evenstar373 (Jul 11, 2003)

I allways worndered about that too


----------



## elfearz (Jul 13, 2003)

*hmm how funny!*

I always thought that it was the troll who said that. I guess I didn't read it carefully enough. Thanks for posting this, I probably would have never noticed!


----------



## Feanorian (Jul 15, 2003)

This is one of those things that you dont remeber as much as you would Bilbo sneaking out of the cave but it is a interesting little tid bit. 

Kinda like that random fox who walks by the hobbits in the woods in FOTR.


----------



## Evenstar373 (Jul 16, 2003)

I rember that thing about the Troll but not the fox


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 16, 2003)

> Kinda like that random fox who walks by the hobbits in the woods in FOTR.



I love that fox.


----------



## Captain (Jul 23, 2003)

Trolls seem a lot more manlike in Hobbit and LOTR than the movie. Anothere example of overkill.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 23, 2003)

Thread's purpose served, I'd say...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 10, 2018)

This was a test.....


----------



## darkG (Aug 10, 2018)

I didn't recall if it was the wallet or the pocket that spoke, I never read it as the troll. Fine moment, totally lost in the movie adaptation of course.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2018)

The purse. See Dragon's quote above.


----------



## darkG (Aug 10, 2018)

Sure, I mean I didn't recall from reading the book. I am somewhat surprised people mistakenly thought it was the troll, maybe translation [into Swedish] for once made it better.

I have the book here:
Bert och Tom gick fram till tunnan. William tog sig en ny klunk. Då fattade Bilbo mod och stack sin lilla hand i Williams kolossala ficka. Där låg en portmonnä, stor som en säck för Bilbo. - Ha! tänkte han och började bli intresserad av sin nya syssla när han försiktigt drog ut den. Nu börjar det!
Och det gjorde det! Trollportmonnäer är ett otyg, och den här var inget undantag. - Hör nu, vem är du? pep den när den kom ur fickan.

"Troll's purses are a nuisance"
"- Hey now, who are you? it squeeked when it came up from the pocket."


----------

